# Cebu, Philippines | Asia's Future City



## rastadog (Aug 31, 2012)

Hello World! I would like to share the diverse and dynamic city of Cebu, here in the Philippines.. It is a city where you will find almost everything.

Photos Credits: https://www.facebook.com/7WondersCitiesCebuCity (Facebok Page)[/SIZE]

*Cebu as an Urban Destination:*
*Uptown Cebu Area*

















*Cebu's Business District*

































*The Skyline of Cebu City* 

















*Cebu At Night*

































*Cebu IT Park*

























*View From South Road Properties*

















*South Road Properties*

















New Cebu International Airport









*Cebu's Beaches and Tourist Destinations*
*Shangri-La Mactan*









*Osmena PEak*









*Islet* 









*Tumalog Falls*









*Taoist Temple*









*Colon Street, The oldest Philippine Street*

















*Magellan's Cross: Symbol of Philippine's Early Christianity*









*Whale Watching in Oslob, Cebu*









*Nature Tripping?*









*Simala Shrine*









*Gibitngil Island*









*Mactan Island*









*Sinulog Festival & Fluvial Parade*

















*Sumilon Island*









*Kawasan Falls*









*Camotes Island*









*Bantayan Island*









*Marcelo Fernan Bridge*









Name it and you will probably find it all here in Cebu! So why not give it a try to visit my place.. You would definitely love it in here!

Visit my blog to know more about Cebu and other Philippine Cities. My blog is Enchanting Philippines Travel Blog.


----------



## diehardbisdak (Aug 15, 2006)

^^ seriously? :nuts:


----------



## rastadog (Aug 31, 2012)

yes, seriously.. hehe


----------



## rastadog (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## rastadog (Aug 31, 2012)

up


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice thread. :cheers:


----------

